
The Best Chore Chart in the World - k00b
http://keyankousha.com/the-best-chore-chart-in-the-world.html
======
k00b
As I commented in the "Show HN" I posted for Choremate:

I made Choremate for our house, but I know the problem isn't ours alone. My
hope is that another household will find the approach useful too.

37% of American adults live in shared housing, up from 25% just a few decades
ago. Regardless of the cause of the increase, I'd like coliving to be easier.
Choremate made coliving easier for us. And even if Choremate isn't the right
solution for everyone maybe it'll lead to one.

